# Code 00868 and Rev code 370



## mmunoz21 (Dec 22, 2010)

Is it possible for the Anesthesiologist to bill his services 00868 and then the hospital bills a UB04 with Rev code 370 (anesthesia),????


----------



## dwaldman (Dec 22, 2010)

The hospital would have an internal system for reporting under revenue 370. For example having a per hour cost, so if the case was 3 years they would bill 0370 with 3 units with no CPT code. Then the physician would bill out the Anesthesia CPT for the professional portion on a separate claim.


----------

